
Mercury OS – A speculative vision of the operating system - davidbarker
https://medium.com/@jasonyuan/introducing-mercury-os-f4de45a04289
======
cfarm
I think this would work for a lot of task related and basic work flows. How
would you imagine this working for more complex flows like developers or
engineering?

